# الاسماء التجارى والاستخدم



## محمد سمير امين (21 يوليو 2011)

:81:لو سمحت لو حد عند معلوم مفيد يضافة الرد
انا عايز اعرف الاسم التجارى والاستخدم للمواد التالية
كحول ايزوبروبيلى
بولى ايتلين جليكول
بيسلفيت صوديوم
سلفات الصوديوم
املاح كبريتات الكحولات
ايتوكسلات الكحول الدهنية
ايتوكسلات نونيل فينول
اوكزالات الامونيوم
ملح لوريل كبريتات 
ملح لوريل ايثر كبريتات
هكسالكورومين
الكينول اميد
المنظفات الامفرتيوية
المنظفات اللايونية 
المنظفات الكتيونية
المواد مبيضة الضوئية
وشكرا


----------



## محمد سمير امين (21 يوليو 2011)

لو فى حدة عند معلمومات مفيد او فنى تصنيع يرت يقول المفيد علشان انا محتاجة معلموت صح لو سمحت


----------



## محمد سمير امين (21 يوليو 2011)

*السلفونك : هو من المواد المنتجة للرغوة . وهو عبارة عن هاليدات الالكيل طويلة السلسلة التى يتم تفاعلها مع البنزين ثم معالجة الناتج ب حمض كبريتيك مدخن فيما يعرف بعملية الكبرته*
*التكسابون : هو من المواد كذالك المنتجة للرغوة وهو صوديوم لورايل اثير سلفات *
*C M C : هو من المواد المتخنة ويتخدم فى مساحيق الغسيل كمانع من موانع الترسيب بمعنى انة يعمل على عدم عودة الاوساخ للملابس مرة اخرى *
*التايلوز : له نفس وظيفة ال C M C*
*صوديم سليكات : يعرف بماء الزجاج ويستخدم فى عدة عوامل اهمها الحفاظ على الغسالات من التائكل *
*تراي بولى فوسفات : يستخدم فى عدة عوامل منها تقليل عسر الماء ومازالت شركات المنظفات تستخدمة على الرغم من انة يكون رواسب فى الماء تضر الارض الزراعية *
*تراى ايثانول امين : لة استخدامات كثيرة اذكر منها انة يعمل على تحسين جودة المنظفان حيث انة تعادل جزيئات السلفونك التى لم تتفاعل مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم *
*الستريك اسيد : ويستخدم كمنظم لل PHوكمادة حافظة *
*الفورمالين :يستخدم كمادة حافظة *
*حمض الخليك : يستخدم فى تلميع المنظفات السائلة (اى يجعل المركب ذو اللوان زاهية )*
*sodium sulphate: يستخدم كمادة مالئة *
*البربورات : يستخدم كمادة منتجة للاكسجين *
*m-silicate :تستخدم كمادة معززة للرغوة *
*E D T A : تساعد على عملية التنظيف *
*كربونات الصديوم : وتسمى الزهرة البيضة وهى تساعد ايضا فى عملية التنظيف *
*البوراكس : ويسمى بورق وهو من المواد المبيضة *


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

الله ربى


----------

